# What keeps me from signing up



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

to Farmers only.

Im afraid that IF I found someone, that she would naturally want to get married. That's bad enough, but that, in time she would decide that we had lived alone together long enough and that we should move into town to a retirement center close to help should we need it, That her name would likely be on the ownership of the farm would give her leverage in that respect.
I wanna go WHEN I WANNA GO< not when someone else tells me its time to go.
Signing up is only $10 a month, so that's not bad, but Im not ready to do it yet.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Sounds like a whole lot of cart before the horse to me but whatever floats your boat. I recently deleted my profile off of plenty of fish. I've reached my limit and am over it. Good luck to you


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Signing up is only $10 a month, so that's not bad, but Im not ready to do it yet.


Then don't.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Why would she want to get married? Her social security check would go DOWN! And she'd probably lose any annuities or insurance that she was getting from a deceased husband.

Mon


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

What keeps me from signing up is I'm happy being single!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

* Get An Ugly Girl To Marry You Lyrics *


If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life,
Never make a pretty woman your wife.
So from my personal point of view,
Get an ugly girl to marry you.

A pretty woman makes her husband look small,
And very often causes his downfall.
As soon as he marries her, then she starts,
To do the things that will break his heart.
But if you make an ugly woman your wife,
You'll be happy for the rest of your life.
An ugly woman cooks meals all the time,
She'll always give you peace of mind.

Don't let your friends say you have no taste,
Go ahead and marry anyway.
Her face is ugly, her eyes don't match.
Take it from me, she's a better catch.

Say, man?
Hey baby!
I saw your wife the other day.
Yeah?
Yeah, and she's sure is ugly. Ha!
Yeah, she's ugly, but she sure can cook, baby!
Yeah, alright.




http://www.metrolyrics.com/get-an-ugly-girl-to-marry-you-lyrics-harry-belafonte.html#ixzz3mQk9YX46 
​


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Bill,

You could always sign up to be on the pen pal list at a woman's penitentiary and maybe find a date.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Face it Bill; Until you are ready to put her needs and desires right up there with yours you are not marriage material. If you can find a woman who is willing to put up with you, then marry her AND DO AS SHE SAYS. You will be a lot happier and more successful. 

Bear in mind that probably 8 out of 10 women are going to gain weight as they age. You had better not complain about that, because you will be going downhill at about the same rate she is.

If you cannot live with that, then prepare to grow older alone. Some of us just like being married and are willing to put up with whatever it takes to keep a good woman in the traces beside us. You are younger and in better shape than I am, but you still ain't no prize. When you find a woman, do as she says.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> to Farmers only.
> 
> Im afraid that IF I found someone, that she would naturally want to get married. That's bad enough, but that, in time she would decide that we had lived alone together long enough and that we should move into town to a retirement center close to help should we need it, That her name would likely be on the ownership of the farm would give her leverage in that respect.
> I wanna go WHEN I WANNA GO< not when someone else tells me its time to go.
> Signing up is only $10 a month, so that's not bad, but Im not ready to do it yet.


We are our own worst enemies when we, in our own heads, have it all figured out before it happens......
HOWEVER; if this is totally normal in your area then you set up your profile to say:

Hi, I'm Bill.
I do not want to get married.
I do not want to live in town.
I do not want to live in or around a retirement community.
IF we do hit it off AND we decide to marry, there will be a pre nup that will be signed saying in the event of divorce, that my farm, is my farm and your stuff is your stuff. No exceptions.
I do not want to be bossed around, told what to do and when to do it.

Then list what you really do want:

I am looking for ______________
Pay the 10.00 for a month and see if it generates any interest. IF it doesn't cancel it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Chuck, tho I could be wong, as I don't look at them much, I would assume that women MY age are already as fat as there likely to get. Sooooooooo just got to find one that isn't.
As mammy said about them not wanting to get married due to losing their SS, I would reach back 10yrs at least for one.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Bill, Just get a cute puppy. You will both find joy, happiness and love.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Chuck, tho I could be wong, as I don't look at them much, *I would assume that women MY age are already as fat as there likely to get. Sooooooooo just got to find one that isn't.*
> As mammy said about them not wanting to get married due to losing their SS, I would reach back 10yrs at least for one.


This pretty much sums up the attitude of nearly every man on an online dating site. (I can't speak for the women as I wasn't looking for a woman.) It strikes me as a bit of an entitlement issue. The men are less than perfect (far less in the majority of the cases) but yet feel as though they are entitled to much younger, prettier, skinnier etc women. While the men also say they don't want crazy, drug users, game players etc, if the woman is "hot" all of those requirements go out the window and if you aren't "hot" but aren't a crazy, game playing, drug user, the men will barely give them the time of day. FBB, maybe if you were a bit more forgiving on the physical qualities of the woman you are looking for and concentrate on her character, you might just strike gold.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I might just strike old??? lol

TELL ME, How am I going to concentrate on her character? ANYBODY can say ANYTHING they want in order to snag someone. Heck, everybody KNOWS that women put on OLD pics of themselves, OLD like 20yrs. They just show head shots most of them, but that don't work, I can tell BY THE HEAD if there heavy or not. IF someone dosent want to face the reality of what they look like NOW by posting old pics of themselves, How in the world can anybody take at face value what they SAY about themselves.???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
IF I pay for a membership, ill take a look at the profiles that they give, they not knowing how to phrase it to suit me, and so it is more likely to be written closer to the heart, and when I find one that sounds like what im looking for, and looks like what im looking for, we ll see what happens then.

IFWHEN I ever get this place im looking at, Ill be holed up for a year, more or less, trying to save thousands of dollars for a down payment to refinance. I told anyone interested tonight this, in my profile, and that I didn't think any woman would want to live for a year, as I envision my doing it. ESPECIALLY through winter.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Whatever, Bill. All I can say is good luck to you.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> I might just strike old??? lol
> 
> TELL ME, How am I going to concentrate on her character?


Realize no one is 25 anymore, the glory days are gone.
Stop being shallow and judging a book by it's cover. 
Spending time w/ another person, asking questions, watching how they act/interact w/ others, etc, is how you concentrate on character. 
You'll learn a lot, and so will she........



> ANYBODY can say ANYTHING they want in order to snag someone


And only a fool falls for that.
That's why you spend time getting to know someone, you watch their ACTIONS more than you listen to their words.....



> Heck, everybody KNOWS that women put on OLD pics of themselves, OLD like 20yrs. They just show head shots most of them, but that don't work, I can tell BY THE HEAD if there heavy or not. IF someone dosent want to face the reality of what they look like NOW by posting old pics of themselves, How in the world can anybody take at face value what they SAY about themselves.???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Again, put your profile out there being honest: 
No fat girls, No old broads, No marriage seekers, No naggers.
Just hot women who want to cater to my every whim and get lost when I am sick of your face.........
OR
Do a bit of self reflection.

I agree w/ you that when I was looking around on POF MOST of the women 45 and up ONLY put their faces online. AND yes, you can tell by their face, they are big women. There is a setting on POF where you can "thin out the herd" by clicking on "athletic build" and it will only show those who have selected 'athletic build".......



> IF I pay for a membership, ill take a look at the profiles that they give, they not knowing how to phrase it to suit me, and so it is more likely to be written closer to the heart, and when I find one that sounds like what im looking for, and looks like what im looking for, we ll see what happens then.
> 
> IFWHEN I ever get this place im looking at, Ill be holed up for a year, more or less, trying to save thousands of dollars for a down payment to refinance. I told anyone interested tonight this, in my profile, and that I didn't think any woman would want to live for a year, as I envision my doing it. ESPECIALLY through winter.


Just be honest, 100% honest in your profile.
What you DON'T WANT
What you DO WANT.

Then wait for the replies.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I would save the ten bucks, plus I'd not buy the hat. I'd be saving every penny for my house, you gotta start sometime


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

What Ox said...


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Ditto!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Laura, How do you (watch their actions)*spend time with another person, see how the act /interact with others) When there 500 miles away, or so.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

If you CHOOSE to be interested in someone 500 miles away, that's up to you (and her) to figure out, now isn't it?

Mon


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I am really enjoying being single and in my 60's. Did not think I would. Admittedly I would enjoy having a male friend to chum around with. Do not want to marry or even live together....just close enough to make visiting easy.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

rkintn said:


> This pretty much sums up the attitude of nearly every man on an online dating site. (I can't speak for the women as I wasn't looking for a woman.) It strikes me as a bit of an entitlement issue. The men are less than perfect (far less in the majority of the cases) but yet feel as though they are entitled to much younger, prettier, skinnier etc women. While the men also say they don't want crazy, drug users, game players etc, if the woman is "hot" all of those requirements go out the window and if you aren't "hot" but aren't a crazy, game playing, drug user, the men will barely give them the time of day. FBB, maybe if you were a bit more forgiving on the physical qualities of the woman you are looking for and concentrate on her character, you might just strike gold.


As anyone can see, this is long. So if you're a member of the 20 second sound byte society, or one who believes they can glean all they need to know about life in 256 characters, don't bother. No biggie...

First off, sorry you've been having a lousy experience with dating sites, Rhonda. Easy to see you're fed up. But, don't give up on men altogether. Maybe you should just change your tactics... Like, a club, maybe? 

Although I've occasionally stated my opinion on dating sites, I've not really weighed in on the issue because, while I _have_ joined a couple, I've never actively participated in one, and probably never will. That said, something tells me you would extend your opinions above to include women, if you were able to remove the biases of your own unsatisfactory experiences. Or rather, you were able to look at it from a broader perspective. I know it wouldn't take the 'sucks' out of it for you. But, maybe it could still take some of the sting out of it. And who knows, it may allow you to hit on a solution that works for _you_.

Someone here, I think it was frogmammy, or maybe Ardie, (sorry to whomever if I'm wrong) has stated repeatedly that people shouldn't view the dating thing as such a goal driven exercise. They should view it as having fun. I believe the fun thing is a very large part of all the different reasons young people date. Of course, finding a potential life mate runs parallel to the fun part. But, for them it's not as important as the fun part. Not psychoanalysing you or anything, Rhonda. But, here's a couple of thoughts I had after reading your post. Could it be that the root reasons you have for dating are causing your frustration? And, by extension, without your even realizing it, that frustration is tainting your presentation as well? 

Entitlement issue? IDK... maybe a natural offshoot of human nature, but I can't get behind it being called an entitlement issue for either sex. Unless it's agreed that the concept of 'entitled to' is true, in an oblique way, for both. And then it sort of becomes a non issue. Or, at least, it resumes its place in the never ending series of complaints inherent to the ongoing struggle of Venus vs. Mars, lol.

I'm sure you're aware that both genders are hard wired to look for the partner who they feel has the best attributes to continue the species. Not gonna list all of them. You get the idea. 

Now, don't get your panties twisted yet. You should know... I would agree with you if, in answer to the above paragraph, you said, "Yeah, but common sense has to come into it somewhere. After a certain age, procreation isn't really the point. Plus, time takes its toll on all of us. It's pretty narrow minded for someone to demand perfection in another when they, themselves, can't reciprocate."

There's no doubt that the respective lists of unfair requirements may not include the same items. Still yet, some of you _gurls_ judge men in ways that I consider to be colored by an unfortunate combination, resulting from conflicting ideals. Ideals you were born with, i.e., basic instincts; ones you were raised with, i.e., old school societal ideals; and ones you now take for granted as the result of a long, hard fight to get the equality you've long deserved. And, I believe that a lack of the proper emphasis on common sense, in favor of those deep seated basic instincts and old school ideals, is a problem for both genders. Take a theoretical situation, for example. Actually, it's not just theoretical. I can't think of the specific members, but I remember reading of arrangements like this right here on HT. 

She works and brings home the bacon, he stays home and takes care of whatever they have going on there. Although not the norm, it's common enough these days, wouldn't you say? However, time and time again, I've read where women state that they want a man who has his own money. In short, to allude to those hard wired attributes I mentioned earlier, the woman insists that her choice will be a good provider. _Even though she doesn't need it._ 

She doesn't factor in the value placed on all the work done at home. Ironically, this is one of the gripes I remember hearing from women back in the day. They said that if the value of all they did around the home were monetized at the going rate, it would equal, or outpace, their husband's income. I agree. In the same way that common sense took a back seat to basic instincts, as far as looks and age did in the 'superficial men on dating sites' example, it does likewise in my theoretical example.

Now, maybe here is where someone could say it looks like an entitlement issue if they were to hear something like, "Hey, I busted my butt all these years on my own to do it all by myself. I should be entitled to know I won't get a moocher." Aaannnd...I would agree. _No one_ wants to be taken advantage of. 

But, here again, the common sense part clashes with the basic instincts part. Only, due to gender preferences, this is where the issue is no longer seen as an apples to apples comparison. Because, one group abhors the superficial nature of men, and the other sees that certain type of woman as greed driven. Although they are very different flavors, IMHO, both are equally wrong headed.

If we are truly on the road to equality here, then more than just the easy questions have to be addressed. I realize that individual, or personal, experiences don't always mesh neatly into the bell curve. That's why I think people should more closely examine themselves before making generalizations. People on both sides of the gender fence have to realize that for every action there will be unforeseen reactions. Glitches in the plan, as it were. If we're going to be _truly_ open to change, then compromises in attitudes that seem to clash with basic instincts or outmoded ideals, can't simply be arbitrarily taken off the table because they're uncomfortable to deal with.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Had to have been Ardi talking about dating as fun (guillitine, anyone?)...I think it's a good way to meet different people, if you're serious about looking.

About 6 years ago, I joined POF and immediately hid my profile. (As in, "What am I DOING?") Then a couple weeks later saw a listing by a guy who didn't want to meet anyone EVER, just wanted to talk, no nasty words or innuendo, just talk. He sounded interesting, so I unhid my profile for a day and contacted him.

We've been "talking" for six years now, one email a day. We rehash the latest episode of Big Bang, place bets on what's going to happen and who's going to win on Survivor, discuss politics and the world in general, talk about fishing, yard sales, doctors, the military, Trump, car repair, home improvement, movies, books, etc, etc.

He's still a nice guy, and we still have lots to talk about.

I think a whole lot just depends on what really, soul deep, you are looking for.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Howd ya like them getting married?? And Sheldons fiesassco with Amy? Im ten times smarter than Lenard and he gets a gal like Penny. lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

That's smarter in common sense.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Hi, Karl! thank you for the well thought out response. I have not given up on men...far from it. For me, online dating is just not the way to go. I've tried it off and on for several years and it just doesn't work for me. Mostly, I feel it's the really rural area I live in and the prevailing attitudes of the men here. I have also come to realize that game playing is just a trait of online dating and I just can't do it. I don't want to email and text forever or send pics back and forth. I'm more of a lets meet and see what happens kind of gal and more and more the guys are not. I've decided to let the online dating scene go. Heck, the whole dating scene really. Not trying to brag lol but I'm a pretty awesome person. I've got a lot going for me and going on. I'm well rounded (mentally and physically) and grounded and I like me. *shrug* It is what it is. I'm still plenty young enough that a good guy for me may come along but if he doesn't I'm okay with that. I'm just not gonna spend my time looking for him. It's probably counterproductive lol and weird logic but I'm cool with it. There really is so much more to life and I have so much love in my life from family and friends that it really does help cushion the lack of a significant other. I don't want to miss out on what I have longing for something I don't.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Howd ya like them getting married?? And Sheldons fiesassco with Amy? Im ten times smarter than Lenard and he gets a gal like Penny. lol


Bill, simply everyone is a genius AND an idiot, at one point or another.

The wedding went about like I'd expect a spur of the moment wedding to go. I'm just wondering why it took Penny so long to get mad? And why wasn't Elvis at the wedding? LOL!

Amy appears more aware of people around her than Sheldon does, fits into society better, so I can see where she feels like they are going nowhere as a couple and she is throwing time down the potty. What she is doing is logical to her, but NOT Sheldon.

I am getting a BIG kick out of Stewart! I think he's going to be showing up in more episodes, maybe after Amy and Penny? I think for certain, he will have a love interest by the end of the year.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

He might be after AMY, But I doubt Penny. I think they will have this year for Ragish to do the double. I didn't know they were letting Stu stay with H&? escapes me for the moment. I can only think of big unos lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Bernadette. Got it.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, they're letting Stewart stay.

Did you see that part, near the end, where they're in the kitchen, Stewart is at the sink and someone says, Penny is at her place, all alone...and Stewart says "Oh, REALLY?"

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U Betcha, but I think that was just a laugh reaction. I don't think hed try to hit on a married woman. Heck I wouldn't even do that lol

Well, I signed up. I had 3 E mails. I was all hot to see. Opened them up. U know what they said
#1 You make my heart melt
#2 I think your tractors sexey, Wanna go for a ride .
#3 A Doz roses for you.

What the heck am I to glean from THAT. That sounds like a womans come on that's as lame as some guys come on. Like, Your _ _ _ must be made of jello cause you jiggle when you walk. Or, I wish your boobs were my breast friends. IF that's all Im gonna get, that's 60 down the drain for 6 mos.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Bill,
Forget this internet stuff and think like an 18 year soldier sent to his first post.

Find a church, go to services but instead of looking for young things with mothers who cook well during the fellowship hall time, look for the widows in your age range who appear to be good cooks.

Church is the best and most affordable way to network socially and it offers the best opportunity to meet women who cook well so that you can enjoy home cooked meals while you are dating and getting to know each other without eating out all the time.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Jay, I went to a church for around 28yrs. Only found one, and she was married lol. NOBODY here round farms here, so there AINT any farm women.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Bill,

Your just making excuses now. Just because you don't see any farm women now , doesn't mean there aren't any potentials. 

A family friend got shed of his first city wife and found a second city wife who could cook, brought her to the country and bought her an extension office canning book and after my mother and others they knew taught her how to garden and can, she learned how to run a farm during the same 4 years her husband liquidated his city business interests 45 years ago.

More recently I know five other couples ranging in age from their mid 20s to their mid 60s who have done the same during the last 15 years and now have successful small farming or nursery operations.

If you can't find any women that fill all your prerequisites then reduce your prerequisite list and keep looking for at least a few traits that pique your interest.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

So I created a profile.........I wana see what ya'all are talking about.

As far as church?
I cannot imagine, for one second, going to church, with the end goal being 'finding a mate'...........that just seems so wrong.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, people go to bars to find mates. At least at a a church you have a prayer of finding a good person. Make that a small prayer.

Mon


----------



## Huckleberrie (Sep 23, 2015)

FarmboyBill said:


> Signing up is only $10 a month, so that's not bad, but Im not ready to do it yet.


Why pay for rejection? The same people are on the same sites. 

A poster brought up entitlement. Online members haven't accepted that their 20s are over.

Good luck.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Laura,

Soldiers have done it for decades and it really does work. 

Now days most every medium to large church has an organized singles networking group that meets once a week or once every two weeks and many churches of all sizes combine forces to host singles meetings at local and regional levels with face to face time.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

No way im dropping any of what im looking for in a woman, and moms gone. I too had a city wife 45yrs ago, and another one 43yrs ago. They were the best, and the worst. Their moms and my mom didn't teach them anything about farming.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> No way im dropping any of what im looking for in a woman, and moms gone. I too had a city wife 45yrs ago, and another one 43yrs ago. They were the best, and the worst. Their moms and my mom didn't teach them anything about farming.


Then you'll be able to teach them how to do it right.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I guess im a lousy teacher. BUT THEN, A students gotta want to learn for a teacher to do anything with them.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

MAMMY. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO U see where Pennys getting the big D, FOR REAL??It wont be Kooko-Sweetie by anymore. That means I got a chance. lol


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

No! I missed that!

Mon


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I wish I had a dollar for ever dude that takes a selfie in the bathroom (FULL of female products on the counter; make up, perfume, hair brush ect........when he's bald and says 'single no kids at home') OR in a public bathroom......in front of the closet in their bedroom (which you can see is full of women's clothing) OR my favorite; in the front seat of their car.........

Lack of creativity. 
Oh and brains. 
If you're gonna cheat on your wife / gf / so........you might want to do your selfie somewhere other than HER BATHROOM or in front of HER side of the closet.....
lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

That rather amazes me Laura, and I don't know why, OTHER than unless women are smarter than to do the same things u say guys do


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> I guess im a lousy teacher. BUT THEN, A students gotta want to learn for a teacher to do anything with them.


If you find an actual farm woman there is a more then good chance she will be educating you about modern farm practices.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

No Doubt Allen, if she was in the age requirements you might enjoy. Unfortunatly for me, Ive got a pretty good chance of finding an old gal whose lived on an old farm until they got too old to farm, or he passed.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

In my profile, I showed pics of my machinery in the field> Why would a modern farm woman be interested in me??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Now why should a modern farm woman be interested in somebody who farms with this age machinery???????


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

How much did you pay for that Panzer again, and how useful has it been to you, looking at one near me, or thinking about going to look at it, since it is only 20 miles away.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Paid $800. I bought it when my ankles were really bad. I still use it to pull machinery out of storage sometimes, as it has lots of power, and can get in places any my other tractors couldn't. The Cub is somewhat handier, but its getting to be a pain to climb up on it. Ive got a plow disc and harrow and wagon for the Panzer. Id like to get 2 pull type mowers with the engine on them to mow with. Again, the Cub does alright by and large, but the Panzer can get into tighter places than the Cub can. I once jump started the Cub with it. Its my hover round.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Tractor porn!

Mon


----------



## FarmerJoe (Nov 14, 2009)

I think I'm in love with Bills old tractors! Wonder if there is an old machinery dating site, there is one for just about everything else.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> That rather amazes me Laura, and I don't know why, OTHER than unless women are smarter than to do the same things u say guys do


FBB: Do you have any photo's of YOU on your profile? Because I had 2, but neither you could see my face, so they sent me a warning to change it or get deleted.


Ok, I logged on as a "male seeking a female" with the exact same settings that I use on my profile (female seeking male).

I went thru 10 pages (15 profiles per page).

5 bathroom shots.
18 car shots.

I did find that about 90% of the profile's are from the shoulders up. OF those, about half make sure to show clevage. A LOT, not by accident.
10% are women in 'sexy' pose......
10% are women at events, w/ friends, outside, at the beach, etc.

It's funny to see a profile where her ta ta's are all but hanging out, she's posed w/ a 'come get me' look on her face, and then the bio says "looking for a good honest man, no players, no hook ups".

What?

I understand men are very visual.....I get that.
Maybe this is why I see so many men's profiles that say "no games"???
Well boys, don't answer / hang out w women who 'say' one thing, but lure you in with the 'hope' of another......

I am so glad this is free.....


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

frogmammy said:


> Tractor porn!
> 
> Mon


In the flesh this weekend, today is the last day. Billed as the National Annual Two Cylinder Show about 35 miles from me. http://oktcclub.com/location.html


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

And, I'm so glad you took the time to do the little experiment you did, Laura. What's more I'm even more happy to see you write about it. Thank you.  

I thought about trying to explain what you found out, but came to the conclusion that it would probably fall on deaf -or doubting- ears simply because, well, for one thing, it would be coming from a guy. And, for another, this guy. One who has tried to bring up certain tendencies of some women to become... umm, vigorously prejudicial in matters concerning the worst of stereotypical behaviors in men. Not accepting the fact that they aren't the across the board norms. 

And for all that, largely to no avail. 

Plus, in the process, I've gotten the sense that I probably gained a rep as a complainer over that time. But, it's because I can't stomach blatant, gender related double standards. I've learned the hard way, through the embarrassing results of my own preconceived notions, that it's a narrow minded way to view others. And, it only results in hurting yourself. But, you can't teach people that. They have to learn, and accept it -or not- for themselves.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> FBB: Do you have any photo's of YOU on your profile? Because I had 2, but neither you could see my face, so they sent me a warning to change it or get deleted.
> 
> 
> Ok, I logged on as a "male seeking a female" with the exact same settings that I use on my profile (female seeking male).
> ...



This absolutely does not surprise me. The last time I tried to do that I somehow ended up in the women looking for women section LOL Maybe I needed to not be logged in? Anyway, it just goes to show the bull crap is on both sides of the fence. Games galore in the online dating scene.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

sustainabilly said:


> And, I'm so glad you took the time to do the little experiment you did, Laura. What's more I'm even more happy to see you write about it. Thank you.


I am all about the research and quest for what is true.
On top of the fact I am bound to the couch right now and cannot do anything I was doing 10 days ago!! 



> I thought about trying to explain what you found out, but came to the conclusion that it would probably fall on deaf -or doubting- ears simply because, well, for one thing, it would be coming from a guy.


Let 'er rip........I am all ears.....the listening type.
I realize it is your opinion, your experience, and your way of seeing it....but that's how we learn; by sharing.



> And, for another, this guy. One who has tried to bring up certain tendencies of some women to become... umm, vigorously prejudicial in matters concerning the worst of stereotypical behaviors in men. Not accepting the fact that they aren't the across the board norms.


Phew, that was a mouthful.
When it comes to men, I am not a 'broad brush' painter.
I love men, and I know darn good and well, that they are NOT all pigs.
SO, I am all ears........



> And for all that, largely to no avail.
> 
> Plus, in the process, I've gotten the sense that I probably gained a rep as a complainer over that time. But, it's because I can't stomach blatant, gender related double standards. I've learned the hard way, through the embarrassing results of my own preconceived notions, that it's a narrow minded way to view others. And, it only results in hurting yourself. But, you can't teach people that. They have to learn, and accept it -or not- for themselves.



Well, I am asking for your opinion, so if you would, please share!!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Knight in shining amour looking for jousting partner ?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Theres a antique tractor event around 30 miles from me I think the second weekend in Oct.

Yes, I had around a 1/2 doz pics of my face, both sides, several front and one of necked torso


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

_"Knight in shining amour looking for jousting partner ?"_

Cute, ord. :indif:...Ha...Ha... But not quite. Actually, it doesn't surprise me that someone would say what I myself might have thought, had I not been the author of what you were referring to. You just happen to have an irrepressible knack for candor. 

It's like this. I enjoy talking about what makes people tick. Not for any reason related to growing a relationship. Because, over my time here, I've come to realize that the women here, who initially appear to be someone I might be interested in, have certain specific 'must haves' that I don't have; each, according to her own list. Or, that some things I currently enjoy about bachelorhood would be considered bad habits, or 'must not haves', by them. And, believe it or not, mostly, I'm okay with that.

Also, FWIW, I'm betting that for most of the people that read this, they'd say 'not'. Because, in my experience, the first tendency of people who hear something like I just wrote, is to assume the author is looking for sympathy... Or, that they don't have much self confidence. I don't need anyone's sympathy. I'm fully cognizant of the fact that where I'm at in life right now is the result of only one person. Me. Consequently, I'm not a victim... So anyone with sympathies to offer would better serve them by offering them to someone who doesn't own, at least a share, of the culpability for their current situation.

As for the confidence part, it's not a matter of having it or not. It's simply a realistic assessment of what I should be willing to bring to the table, based on the qualities I think are integral to a relationship. And, that list is based on the opinion of the one person I feel is most qualified to make it. The one person who knows me better than anyone else. Me. 

Laura, 
I'm not quite sure what it is you're asking me to share. Generalities? Specifics? My opinions, re: dating sites, and the vagaries and quirks of member profiles? Life and love in general?... SWIM?

I _can_ tell you that, mingled in with all the really silly -and sometimes outright stupid- stuff I've posted over the years, you'll find my opinions. I reckon one way to know is to try stepping back from the collage, so to speak, and taking it all in. JMO, sometimes that works for me, and sometimes not.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

My ex wife and I along with 3-4 other couple were at the lake camping and boating. One night we sat around the campfire taking turns reading the gay want ads... One guy was looking for another knight in shining amour for a jousting partner, it's stuck with me for over 25 years.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm What was he using for a ,O nivvermind lol


----------



## Huckleberrie (Sep 23, 2015)

sustainabilly said:


> _"Knight in shining amour looking for jousting partner ?"_
> 
> Cute, ord. :indif:...Ha...Ha... But not quite. Actually, it doesn't surprise me that someone would say what I myself might have thought, had I not been the author of what you were referring to. You just happen to have an irrepressible knack for candor.
> 
> It's like this. I enjoy talking about what makes people tick.


 I don't. There is no point to trying to rationalize a player. The internet is an easy hunting ground for predators. The cherry on top is the players don't believe they are doing wrong because it is the internet. The next time you ask yourself why is so&so acting a certain way, the answer is they are an A-hole. Simple. A-hole.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

NOW,I know why--as a old woman, not looking for a man--why I like this site so much!! Doggone if there isn't smart people on here. That's what I would like--to have about a dozen of you, both sexes, just to sit and have coffee with!! Interesting conversation--that's what I miss the most. I can talk "Big Bang " with the best--but Survivor? When there isn't anyone to bet on the different people with you--not so much.
Anyway, just to let everyone know, I enjoy your conversations"!!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Huckleberrie said:


> I don't. There is no point to trying to rationalize a player. The internet is an easy hunting ground for predators. The cherry on top is the players don't believe they are doing wrong because it is the internet. The next time you ask yourself why is so&so acting a certain way, the answer is they are an A-hole. Simple. A-hole.


To each, their own, Huckleberrie. FWIW, I don't try to understand people because I'm hoping for the upper hand. I do it to learn how to head off something I might say that could hurt them unnecessarily. (And, it's a work in progress, believe me.) Because, if I understand where they're coming from, it's kinda like knowing what it's like to walk a mile in their shoes. Kinda like my own interpretation of the golden rule. 

I'm past the point where I think negatively first. That doesn't mean I'm a doe-eyed optimist. It only means I've learned enough to understand the meaning of phrases like this, "I do not fear a skunk. I simply do not care for his odor." ~ Katharine Hepburn, True Grit.

I don't know you, and your life is your business. Period! But, I get the impression you been hurt. So have a lot of the folks that frequent ST. That's one of the few things most of us here have in common. Stick around. You may discover what I, and lots of others, did. I discovered that just hangin with other people that have gone through what I did, helped to make it easier for me to get out the other side.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

ceresone said:


> NOW,I know why--as a old woman, not looking for a man--why I like this site so much!! Doggone if there isn't smart people on here. That's what I would like--to have about a dozen of you, both sexes, just to sit and have coffee with!! Interesting conversation--that's what I miss the most. I can talk "Big Bang " with the best--but Survivor? When there isn't anyone to bet on the different people with you--not so much.
> Anyway, just to let everyone know, I enjoy your conversations"!!


I am supposed to look at some property near you, I think...about 45-min to an hour north of Springfield? If I end up getting it, I'll give a yell...I don't know much of anyone in that area.

Mon


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> to Farmers only.
> 
> Im afraid that IF I found someone, that she would naturally want to get married. That's bad enough, but that, in time she would decide that we had lived alone together long enough and that we should move into town to a retirement center close to help should we need it, That her name would likely be on the ownership of the farm would give her leverage in that respect.
> I wanna go WHEN I WANNA GO< not when someone else tells me its time to go.
> Signing up is only $10 a month, so that's not bad, but Im not ready to do it yet.


What are you waiting for!? Ya think yer gonna find the "right gal" in the nursing home someday!? I found my Yvonne within a week of signing up back in 02 and have loved every minute of life since. I plan to be buried right here on our farm and she is good with that, plans to keep the place after I'm gone, and I'm good with that too. Her next old man better have his poop in a group though... He's got a tough act to follow!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Mebby the herds thinned out since 02, and the quality also. Not one has sent me a e mail telling me about herself, as I did in my profile. Im NOT picking them. There gonna pick me or no pickin will get done.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Mebby the herds thinned out since 02, and the quality also. Not one has sent me a e mail telling me about herself, as I did in my profile. Im NOT picking them. There gonna pick me or no pickin will get done.


Well partner I got only one thing to say then...
Ya snooze ya lose! Lotta good wimmins out their, I see em most every day. Have ya tried making yourself remotely attractive in yer advertising? Little things like a monthly bath whilst ya need it or not can perk a lady's interest right up.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

frogmammy, I'm not far from the 60-63 Hwy junction


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I'd be on the west side of Pomme.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, Guess ill have to take pics of me doin my monthly Sat nite bath lol

I showed pics of my feet, what more could they want?? lol AND< You know what they say about mens feets


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> In my profile, I showed pics of my machinery in the field> Why would a modern farm woman be interested in me??


Bill, that is sooo pitiful. Why not put your money, sock, plates, blankets, etc. on a table and take pictures of that too?

You keep shooting yourself in the foot and then blame us!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Wish I understood where your head was at, and what you were trying to say.

I don't even open the E mail sent to me from FO anymore.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Bill. you didn't send pictures of your feet did you? well, that does it! and what do they say about men's feet? I haven't heard that one. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

No, I didn't send pics of my feets. AND Im trying not to be rude, but it also has to do with mens noses.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, you don't seem to have a nose, so there ya are!

Mon


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Reason #4,932 to not sign up - the female versions of FBB looking for a young stud filling my inbox with pics of body parts that I don't need to see.

:grit:


----------



## locpic (Jan 13, 2013)

Bill most wimmins say the bigger the feet the bigger the liar


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

never heard of that one lol


----------

